# installing a Hunter ceiling fan on a concrete ceiling



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Sister- in- law needs a Hunter ceiling fan mounted to a concrete ceiling in her apartment.I really dont want to do the job , but the wife insists I help her out since she cant afford to hire somebody. Im going to use a swag kit to run the power from a switched wall outlet up to the fan. My only concern is mounting the fan bracket safely to the concrete ceiling. The Hunter bracket is heavy and large with 8 slots and some holes for mounting. It also has the rubber pads on the top to help with vibration. Im wondering if I should let the pads on and mount the bracket directly to the ceiling (since Im using a swag kit I wont need an electrical box). What would the best method be for attaching the bracket? I can probably get 8 Tapcons(1 3/4" long) in the ceiling. Any other method better than Tapcons? Plastic plugs and pan head screws be sufficient? Maybe some 1/4" dia. wedge anchors?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

tapcons will be fine, rubber mtg ? balance the fan no vibs, swag kit or wire mlg only choice, but you can get stands to hang fans somelook ok.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

sunkist said:


> tapcons will be fine, rubber mtg ? balance the fan no vibs, swag kit or wire mlg only choice, but you can get stands to hang fans somelook ok.



Say what?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

I am going to agree with tapcons with the rubber mount kit. Tighten the tapcon by hand and not with an impact tool, the shock of the impact tool will actually loosen the concrete giving a false sense of being tight when it is about to strip out and slip by possibly dropping the fan.

The rest of that fella's response is up to interpretation, to late to put any more thought into that.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

just make sure you don't hit anything in the ceiling...

get a permit & approval from the complex manager...:thumbup:


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Double on Griz statement. 

Insure there are no post-tension cables, then check again. Make sure this is fine with building management, in writing. A typical lease says NO modifications without written approval. Hit a post tension cable and you and she will find out how expensive that "free" install can be.


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

do you think the post tension cables would be that close to the surface?


----------



## Doctor Handyman (Mar 13, 2012)

Do you think it is that easy to drill through a p-t cable with a 1/4" masonry bit?


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

dale rex said:


> do you think the post tension cables would be that close to the surface?


They are generally where you think they arent but sometimes appear where you dont want them aswell.

It can be sometimes difficult to ascertain if you have hit steel, most screwdriver bits are magnetized slightly with use so if you stick one in the hole it will tell you if you have hit steel or a piece of aggregate by the filings sticking up off it.

I would mark out all fixings holes and test drill providing there is a cowling that will cover them, Id also use a mechanical anchor, bolt and sleeve type instead of a lead or plastic plug which will fail in the event of a fire.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

Actually cant she just get a pedastal fan???


----------



## CCW (Aug 14, 2009)

chewy said:


> Actually cant she just get a pedastal fan???


When dealing with a wife and sister-in-law, that's not a healthy solution:laughing:


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

I wouldn't feel too comfortable with the tapcons being that there will be vibration from the fan. You really need to secure it with one of those 3/8" steel concrete anchors that they use to attach allthread to ceilings in office buildings. And then use a thread locking compound to keep the bolts in the anchors.



> I really dont want to do the job , but the wife insists I help her out since she cant afford to hire somebody.


Generally speaking, I can see that this is a tough situation. But personally I would stand my ground and not do it. I think that I'd rather deal with them being mad at me for refusing to do the work than trying to explain how the fan fell down when I wasn't sure that it could stay attached in the first place.

The second thing that would cause me to walk away from this job is that if she can afford the fan but can't afford to have it installed, she really can't afford the fan in the first place. And I say this because I doubt that having to pay the price of installation didn't come as a surprise to her.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

tedanderson said:


> I wouldn't feel too comfortable with the tapcons being that there will be vibration from the fan. You really need to secure it with one of those 3/8" steel concrete anchors that they use to attach allthread to ceilings in office buildings. And then use a thread locking compound to keep the bolts in the anchors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just use a fastner that's designed for a dynamic load, typically it's 1/4 the tensile rating.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

http://www.arcadianlighting.com/fm-fp920.html?gclid=CPPxi5aLgbECFYao4AodIRWbFQ


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

Ceiling fan on a stand? Who have ever imagined such a thing? :thumbsup: A bit pricey, but nevertheless it does exist as Sunkist posted. I am thinking about using a 1/4" wedge or sleeve anchor in the middle plus several Tapcons around the perimeter of the base plate. I feel that would anchor it securely. I cant wiggle my way out of this one, I'm committed(or should be committed) Im sure you guys know what its like being the "contractor" in the family. Im the "go to" guy for everyone.


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

tapcons should do just fine as long as you dont waller the holes and only go hand tight as said above.

Wing toggles would be more better tho


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Red Adobe said:


> tapcons should do just fine as long as you dont waller the holes and only go hand tight as said above.
> 
> Wing toggles would be more better tho




How would wing toggles work in as concrete ceiling? They wont be able to spread.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

mrcharles said:


> How would wing toggles work in as concrete ceiling? They wont be able to spread.


The concrete has to end somewhere. :whistling


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

Female threaded wedge anchors.

http://www.industrialhardware.com/skin1/pages/en/pdf/FemaleWedgeAnchor.pdf


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hilti makes drop in anchors that are made for tensioned concrete. Only 3/4" depth into the concrete. Works great


----------



## dale rex (Jun 10, 2012)

*successfully installed today*

Successfully installed it today. Used 2 (2 1/4" long x 1/4" dia.) Red Head wedge anchors, and 2 ( 1/4"dia x 1 3/4" long) Tapcons. The wedge anchors really got a good grip in the concrete, but I wanted to use the Tapcons in addition to the red Heads for extra security, since its directly above her bed. I also used thread lock liquid on the threads of the wedge anchors. I saw the drop in anchors @ Home Depot but they only had 1/2" dia, which uses a 3/8" bolt. The 3/8" bolt would have required me to enlarge the slots considerably in the mounting bracket, so I opted for the wedge anchors. To my surprise (and anguish) she told me she has another fan for me to install in the living room.:clap: Another freebie installation when I could be out earning some $$$$ for a paying customer.:sad: I cant really refuse, since its my wife's sister, I would pay dearly in many other ways.


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

Is the building pre-cast or cast in place?


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Sounds like that will never fall down!!! As long as u didn't hear a loud snap/ clank of a cable breaking when drilling your good :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

This post is so Basic.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

Why not intall it on the wall? :whistling


:laughing:


----------

